# فريق أنغام السماء - دايما معايا



## ارووجة (28 فبراير 2007)

*1- علمني أكون*

*2- صلاة التوبة*

*3- لما الحمل بيتقل*


*4- دايما معايا*

*5- بين ايديك*

*6- كل يوم تحت صليبك*

*7- أنت أغلى ما في حياتي*

*8- الخطية عملت سحابة*

9- طالبين العون

*10- أنت اللي عارف*​


----------



## shadyos (1 مارس 2007)

الرب يبارك محبتك 
الصراحة الصوت نقي جدا


----------



## ارووجة (1 مارس 2007)

ايوة واصواتهم جميلة

ويباركك اخي ^_^


----------



## micho_kaml (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا جدا


----------



## ارووجة (2 مارس 2007)

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## عادل بوب (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ++ فريق أنغام السماء- دايما معايا ++*

شكرا على هذا الترنيمه
الرب معاكم


----------



## عادل بوب (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ++ فريق أنغام السماء- دايما معايا ++*

شكرا على الترنيمه الجميله ديه وربنا معاكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## عادل بوب (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ++ فريق أنغام السماء- دايما معايا ++*

شكراً على الترنيمة دية


----------



## refka aiad (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ++ فريق أنغام السماء- دايما معايا ++*

مساء الخير بما انكم فريق انغام السماء انتو عندكو ترنيمة انا دوخت عليها فممكن تيجبوهالى ترنيمة ايديك ياعدرا


----------



## مايكل رشدى سعد (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: ++ فريق أنغام السماء- دايما معايا ++*

شريط رائع وترانيم هائله


----------



## totty (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: ++ فريق أنغام السماء- دايما معايا ++*

*الشرررريط ده رااااااااائع بجد

من اكتر الشرااايط اللى بحبها اووووووى

ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## hopa_4ever (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: ++ فريق أنغام السماء- دايما معايا ++*

الشــــــريط دة يا جـــمـــــــــاعة بجد رائــــــــع ..... اللي مش عندة لازم يحمله​


----------

